# micro atx lochabstände



## amalgan (22. Mai 2007)

*micro atx lochabstände*

hab ein problem will mir ein micro-atx board kaufen und hab aber keine ahnung ob das in mein alten tower passt wegen den abständen für die verschraubungen.
wer da was weis oder mir weiter helfen kann dem danke ich schonmal im vorraus. mfg amalgan


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: micro atx lochabstände*



			
				amalgan am 22.05.2007 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein problem will mir ein micro-atx board kaufen und hab aber keine ahnung ob das in mein alten tower passt wegen den abständen für die verschraubungen.
> wer da was weis oder mir weiter helfen kann dem danke ich schonmal im vorraus. mfg amalgan




microATX passt auch in nen ATXtower. nur umgekehrt wäre ein problem.


----------



## amalgan (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: micro atx lochabstände*

Besten Dank herbboy. wie immer eine beste hilfe in allen dinge.


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: micro atx lochabstände*

fragt sich, ob die bohrungen dafür auch vorhanden sind, aber in der regel sind sie das.


----------

